# Bus from Puerto Vallarta to Guadalajara



## rbp

My wife and I are coming to Ajijic on Sunday to attend a retirement seminar. We are however flying from Toronto to Puerto Vallarta on Saturday and taking the [hopefully] 10:15 AM bus Sunday morning to Guadalajara and then a taxi to Ajijic. Does anyone know if we can and/or should we buy our bus tickets in advance on Saturday for the Sunday trip? How busy are these buses??


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, you can buy those tickets ahead of time and it is probably a good idea to go to the Puerto Vallarta bus station and do so as soon as you can; perhaps with the taxi enroute from the airport to your overnight quarters.


----------



## rbp

Tks. Will do.


----------



## TundraGreen

I agree it doesn't hurt to buy tickets ahead of time. I generally do that when I know for sure the time I want to travel. However, when my schedule is less certain, I often wait til I get to the bus station and just buy them for the next bus. I have never had a problem getting a ticket. (Occasionally, I can't get the senior discount without waiting for a later bus or trying a different bus line, but that wouldn't affect you, since you will be paying full fare, I assume.) So if for some reason it doesn't work out to buy them ahead, you will probably still have no problem.

Will


----------



## rbp

TundraGreen said:


> I agree it doesn't hurt to buy tickets ahead of time. I generally do that when I know for sure the time I want to travel. However, when my schedule is less certain, I often wait til I get to the bus station and just buy them for the next bus. I have never had a problem getting a ticket. (Occasionally, I can't get the senior discount without waiting for a later bus or trying a different bus line, but that wouldn't affect you, since you will be paying full fare, I assume.) So if for some reason it doesn't work out to buy them ahead, you will probably still have no problem.
> 
> Will


Thanks Will. I will try and get the senior discount though. Hopefully 63 is considered a senior.

Rene


----------



## TundraGreen

rbp said:


> Thanks Will. I will try and get the senior discount though. Hopefully 63 is considered a senior.
> 
> Rene


A senior is 60 or over. But you need to have a credencial issued by INAPAM (Instituto Nacional de las Personas Adultos Mayores). Occasionally, but rarely, you can get the discount without a credencial. It wouldn't hurt to show your passport or driver's license and try, but I will be very surprised if you can get a discounted bus ticket without a credencial. The discount is 50% so it is worth getting a card if you ever take buses. There is no fee for the card. It is available for people on an FM2 or FM3. I don't know whether they would issue one to somebody on a Tourist visa, probably not. In any event it won't help you Sunday.

Will

PS The credencial is good for discounts on movie tickets, museums, drugs. local buses, some airlines,... So it is worth getting if you qualify.


----------



## Bus Across Mexico

*Plenty of Buses*

This is a couple of days too late. But it points out that there are several buses from Puerto Vallarta to Guadalajara.

This being the case, it is only necessary to reserve ahead of time the top class of service, executive class.

If you want to take refreshments, there is a OXXO (7-ll type) market a block from the bus station.

In the following schedules, the bus company is followed by departure times. TT stands for travel time. Fares are given in US $, but you pay in pesos (about 12 pesos to the dollar)

Puerto Vallarta to Guadalajara

ETN. Executive Class. Daily. 00:30, 01:00, 01:30, 08:45, 10:15, 11:45, 14:00, 14:45, 15:30, 17:00. TT 5:40. US $40 (399 pesos). This bus provides a free sandwich and soda on boarding.

Primera Plus. Deluxe Class. Daily. 01:00, 01:30, 07:00, 08:00, 10:00, 11:00, 11:45, 12:30, 13:00, 13:30, 14:00, 14:30, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 17:00, 17:30, 18:20, 19:10, 20:10, 21:00, 22:15, 23:00, 23:59. TT 5:45. US $31 (315 pesos)

Futura. First Class. Daily. 18:00, 20:00, 20:30. TT 5:45. US $33 (336 pesos)

Chihuahuense. First Class. Daily. 16:00. TT 5:45. US $33 (336 pesos)

Robert Berryhill
author of Bus Across Mexico
The Book On Mexico Bus Travel™


----------



## BILL JOYCE

*Guadaljara to Ajijic*



Bus Across Mexico said:


> This is a couple of days too late. But it points out that there are several buses from Puerto Vallarta to Guadalajara.
> 
> This being the case, it is only necessary to reserve ahead of time the top class of service, executive class.
> 
> If you want to take refreshments, there is a OXXO (7-ll type) market a block from the bus station.
> 
> In the following schedules, the bus company is followed by departure times. TT stands for travel time. Fares are given in US $, but you pay in pesos (about 12 pesos to the dollar)
> 
> Puerto Vallarta to Guadalajara
> 
> ETN. Executive Class. Daily. 00:30, 01:00, 01:30, 08:45, 10:15, 11:45, 14:00, 14:45, 15:30, 17:00. TT 5:40. US $40 (399 pesos). This bus provides a free sandwich and soda on boarding.
> 
> Primera Plus. Deluxe Class. Daily. 01:00, 01:30, 07:00, 08:00, 10:00, 11:00, 11:45, 12:30, 13:00, 13:30, 14:00, 14:30, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 17:00, 17:30, 18:20, 19:10, 20:10, 21:00, 22:15, 23:00, 23:59. TT 5:45. US $31 (315 pesos)
> 
> Futura. First Class. Daily. 18:00, 20:00, 20:30. TT 5:45. US $33 (336 pesos)
> 
> Chihuahuense. First Class. Daily. 16:00. TT 5:45. US $33 (336 pesos)
> 
> Robert Berryhill
> author of Bus Across Mexico
> The Book On Mexico Bus Travel™


From the bus termenal in Guadalajara how do you catch a bus to Ajijic--price & times. Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO

The bus from PV will arrive at the 'new bus station', which is actually in Tonala.
Take a taxi to 'Alamo' on the Guadalajara-Chapala highway. 
Cross the highway to the southbound lane and catch a bus to Chapala, then to Ajijic from the Chapala station; unless you get lucky and catch an Ajijic directo instead.


----------



## TundraGreen

BILL JOYCE said:


> From the bus termenal in Guadalajara how do you catch a bus to Ajijic--price & times. Thanks


Buses to Chapala and Ajijic leave from the old bus terminal (Central Vieja). It is located a few kilometers south of the cathedral on Dr. R. Michel. It is just to the east of the Walmart on 16 de Septiembre. The bus line is called Chapala. The buses leave from the east end and south side of Terminal A. The ticket counter is near by. If my memory serves me correctly, the cost is 45 pesos each way, half that for seniors. I think the Chapala buses run every half hour, the Ajijic buses maybe once an hour.


----------



## sparks

There is also Vallata Plus which runs more buses than the others ... but they have their own station "next door".. No shortage of buses 

Much easier to taxi from the main bus station to Ajijic and not much more expensive


----------



## Bus Across Mexico

Buses to Chapala leave from Central Vieja (old bus station). This station consists of 2 buildings. There are several lunch and drink stands in front of the bus station.
Chapala bus line schedules from Terminal A at east end and south side of building are:
06:00, 06:30, 07:00, 07:30, 08:00, 08:30, 09:00, 09:30, 10:00, 10:30, 11:00, 11:30, 12:00, 12:30, 13:00, 13:30, 14:00, 14:30, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:30, 17:00, 17:30, 18:00, 18:30, 19:00, 19:30, 20:00, 20:30, 21:00, 21:30.
The trip takes about 1 hour.
Fare is US $4, about 45 pesos. 
This bus station usually closes at about 9 pm, so it's best to plan on schedules before then. You don't need advance reservation, since this is 2nd Class service.

Robert Berryhill
author of Bus Across Mexico, The Book On Mexico Bus Travel™


----------



## TundraGreen

Bus Across Mexico said:


> [...]
> Fare is US $4, about 45 pesos.
> [...]


I know this is nitpicking...
Actually the fare is $45 pesos, about $4 usd, since the tickets are priced in pesos.


----------



## Bus Across Mexico

Fare is still US $4, which is rounded off from actual 45 pesos.
You don't pay in dollars anyway. The US $4 figure is given so you have an idea of what it costs in US currency.
It's hard to nitpic with fares when the peso is worth US 8 cents.
Let's lighten up.


----------



## LJuan

What is the cost for the bus tickets from Puerto Vallarta to Guadalajara,round trip and one way?


----------



## FHBOY

sparks said:


> There is also Vallata Plus which runs more buses than the others ... but they have their own station "next door".. No shortage of buses
> 
> Much easier to taxi from the main bus station to Ajijic and not much more expensive


I've used Vallarta Plus twice - good. easy to use, not in the main bus station in either place. No problems. In Vallarta, they are across and down the block from the brewery north of the airport. In Guad - they have their own terminal in Tlak.


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> I've used Vallarta Plus twice - good. easy to use, not in the main bus station in either place. No problems. In Vallarta, they are across and down the block from the brewery north of the airport. In Guad - they have their own terminal in Tlak.


In Guadalajara, Vallarta Plus runs from a terminal in Zapopan, not Tlaquepaque. If they have another terminal in Tlaquepaque, I am not aware of it. There are lots of bus lines between Puerto Vallarta and Guadalajara from any of the several terminals.

With Primera Plus, the fare is $369 pesos, one-way. There are both cheaper and more expensive lines.


----------



## FHBOY

TundraGreen said:


> In Guadalajara, Vallarta Plus runs from a terminal in Zapopan, not Tlaquepaque. If they have another terminal in Tlaquepaque, I am not aware of it. There are lots of bus lines between Puerto Vallarta and Guadalajara from any of the several terminals.
> 
> With Primera Plus, the fare is $369 pesos, one-way. There are both cheaper and more expensive lines.


:brick: Right, my bad. Mind...not...working...well...need...to...get...away!


----------

